# 55 gallon stocking ..Geophagus "Red head"



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I made the jump into South Americans with a pair of Apisto Cac. triple reds a while back. I've always wanted to try Geophagus, and have a 55 that I would like to stock with South Americans. I have Apisto pair (want to look for a few more females) 4 Cardinal Tetras, 3 Neon Tetras, a pair of endlers guppies, and a BN pleco in a 10 gallon. Is it feasible to add these and 5-7 Geophagus Red head Tapajos to the 55? What would you suggest? I really want to do a type Geophagus in the tank, and can keep the Apistos in the 10 gallon, if something else will work better with Geophagus. I'd also like a smaller schooling fish in with them, if that will work. Especially to fill the top of the tank. The Red heads seem to be good sizewise for a 55, from my research. Thanks!

Angie


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I hope someone corrects me if I am wrong, but I personally think a Geophagus Red Head would not be a good choice for a 55. I think they should get more of a footprint because of the amount of time they are around the bottom, and to be honest, their size as adults, and the number of fish required to make them happy. You wouldnt be able to put too many in my opinion in a 55 in the long run. They would do much better in a 75 or 90. 
I don't know them to comment on the dithers or other fish in the tank with them, but it just seems the 55 might be a tad too small for them.

Thanks in advance

Art


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Art. I have seen conflicting reports. I know absolutely nothing about South Americans. But, I'm your girl for questions on Africans! I can fit 12, 5" Mbuna in a 55. Is 5" an accurate adult size for the Red Head Tapajos? ? It seems like 5 5" fish would be fine in a 55 gallon, with a small school of tetras, but it maybe my wishful thinking. Everything I read on their temperment says they are easygoing.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

You are correct, they do not get to be no more than 5-6", and a 55 would be minimum in my opinion and most others. I just have my worries with the footprint of a 55 being fairly narrow for their swimming style. With that said, I did do more research, and like you said, this can be done. Again, not sure of the temperment and what can be put in with them and how many would be a good fit. 
They are beautiful fish, so you should have quite a tank once you get your stock in their. They like fine sand, so with a light color sand substrate, and their red markings, should be quite stunning.

Art


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

what do you have for sub structer??


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the tank. I've been growing out Frontosa, but they are in the 120 gallon now. I have a rally nice piece of driftwood to add if I try this.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

By "red head" are you referring to Geophagus sp. red head tapajos? There is another geo commonly called read head and they get much bigger and are mouth brooders.

The tapajos get larger than 5", a guy semi local to me had a male that was 8-9". I would say the average is going to be 6-7". A lot of geos are slow growing.

Packing in Africans and packing in SA are different. I have had it work in some setups, but for the most part SA do not take packing well unless you are willing to use A LOT of line of sight breaks. Personally, I think you would be fine with a pair or two of the red head tapajos, they are a very mellow geo. But IMO I think it will look a little odd when they start packing on some size.

Good deal on getting interested in SA! Maybe we can lure you into the dark waters lol.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Ahud. I value your opinion. But, I wont swim in the dark waters without knowing whats out there.  I put 13 Aulonocara Dewinti in the 55 (from another tank), for the time being. I'm open to any stocking ideas for the 55. I'd love to try something planted, other than Java fern and Anubias..lol. I just have to find interesting fish. I thought the Geophagus were it, but apparantly the 5" is an innacurate size. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Well there is no lack of interesting fish, my favorites tend to be smaller fish so don't let my bias get to you lol. I bet plenty of people keep sp. Tapajos in 55g, as they are a mellow fish.

If you are at all interested in dwarves SA is great. They are wonderful in planted tanks and you will be hard pressed to find anything as interesting as a harem of Apistogramma. The breeding behaviors are much more interesting in the new world species (please don't hang me for saying that malawi lovers!) IN MY OPINION. Along with Apistogramma, there are Laetacara, Nannacara and Mikrogeophagus. There are others, but those are good ones to begin with.

The best thing you can do is to just start digging in and reading. I began the hobby all about Tanganyika and I have slowly become solely interested in SA and CA.

Feel free to post up any fish you are considering!
Aaron


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the Apistogramma. I bought a pair of Triple Reds for a 10 gallon, and lost the male unexpectedly. I then read that they live 18 months to 2 years...He might have been older than the female. He was quite a bit larger. I haven't lost any other fish in the tank. I thought about another pair to add to the female I have, but not if I'm going to have to get a new pair, every year or so...


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

What about tapajos orange heads? Or is that what your are referring to as red heads? I have heard of many people on other forums stocking a 55 with them.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 4 Geophagus "Red Head Tapajos" in a 38 gallon. I had 5 but one jumped out. They just spawned for me the first time last week. This is my second group (my last group started out in a 57 gallon and moved up to a 100 gallon before I lost them to a parasite outbreak).

Before everyone jumps on me for keeping them in a 38 gallon, I only bought them last fall and they were barely 2". My intention was to grow them out a bit and then move them up to a 120. But since they spawned for me already (they are about 4") I will probably end up getting rid of them and get something else instead.

My point being, that depending on the size of the fish a 55 would be fine for 5-6 Red Head Tapajos for awhile. But once they start pairing off it's going to be tight quarters and a larger tank like a 75 would be better.

Floridagirl- I think you mean Aulonocranus dewindti, not "Aulonocara dewinti" as Aulonocara are the peacock cichlids from Lake Malawi and Aulonocranus dewindti is a featherfin from Lake Tanganyika. There is no such fish as Aulonocara dewinti but it can be easy to mix up the names as they are similarly spelled. Peacocks and featherfins are quite different however.

Andy


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Tapajos red head or orange head. Yes, that is what I was referring to. 
Andy.. Aulonocranus, not aulonocara. Have both peacocks and Dewindti. But not in this tank. Lol


----------

